# Ottawa R7 Les Paul 3K



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop R9 2017 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
Seller looks legit go getter boys!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent a message. We'll see if he answers.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Scam I'm thinking


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

No response yet from mine


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

It's an R9 to boot...not that an R7 wouldn't have been a deal...but if it's Legit it's an unreal deal.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The seller could be hoping for the auction to happen.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dwagar said:


> The seller could be hoping for the auction to happen.


Which would be weird because it’ll go fast at 6k…


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> No response yet from mine


same


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Send him a PM saying he should be asking twice that much .. lol


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

The last few scam ads I’ve seen, have had other items listed by the seller having generators or camera equipment. My bet is on scam.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I’m sure this is a genuine ads, the guy is simply working on an oil rig off shore, and the guitar doesn’t get played much. So he tasked his trusted cousin with selling the guitar quickly. Unfortunately the cousin is at the hospital, and selling his cousin guitar is the most important thing he has to do… nope it’s a scam.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

Possible scenarios IMO in order of likelihood:
1) typo
2) fishing for bids
3) scam (photos are okay but look like cropped screenshot quality still)
4) …don’t waste your time with a fourth option; most likely, it’s one of the 3 above.

The only reason I think there’s a good chance of typo is that his kijiji account is 12 years old and clean reputationaly. If you’re gonna risk a 12 year old account on a scam, $3k seems sad. With that said, if you reach out to this guy and he agrees to take anything less than $5k CAD or asks for a deposit, run.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Which would be weird because it’ll go fast at 6k…


Really? I’m out of touch I suppose


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

That’s the thing with all these scam accounts, they have many years of activity on Kijiji, and some have reviews even, that are a year or two old.

I think these scammers are compromising the accounts, changing the name to Kijiji user or whatever, then pitti their emails in the account info.

Most of these ads indicate willing to ship etc, which this one doesn’t. But my bet is they are hoping a bunch of people are willing to send emt‘s right away to hold the sale.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sometimes people get a buyer soon after the item is posted. They make arrangements and the seller doesn't do anything or contact anyone until the deal is done, then deletes the ad without responding to the onslaught of inquiries.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Really? I’m out of touch I suppose


A new one is $8500 plus tax. 30ish percent off new price for a clean guitar makes sense to most.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> A new one is $8500 plus tax. 30ish percent off new price for a clean guitar makes sense to most.


Ok I get that. but do peoples older reissue actually sell for that? Cause all I see on here and locally is $5500-$6500 list prices sitting around forever.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Ok I get that. but do peoples older reissue actually sell for that? Cause all I see on here and locally is $5500-$6500 list prices sitting around forever.


Could be because $5500-$6500 guitars don't sell as often as $1500 to $2000 guitars. You'll see 50 $500K houses sell for every one that sells for $3 million.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Ok I get that. but do peoples older reissue actually sell for that? Cause all I see on here and locally is $5500-$6500 list prices sitting around forever.


Cheapest historics I have seen from 06-2022 bar one R7 here have been $4500 at the lowest. Most between 5-6k.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Budda said:


> Cheapest historics I have seen from 06-2022 bar one R7 here have been $4500 at the lowest. Most between 5-6k.


I liked the R6 that was 4300 nut gone


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Cheapest historics I have seen from 06-2022 bar one R7 here have been $4500 at the lowest. Most between 5-6k.


Wasn’t really debating the price as being fair or not but wondering if they sell that “fast” at 6k. My experience says no and I was able to buy both an R9 and R8 this year for under $5000, both which has sat for weeks on listings at over $5000


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I liked the R6 that was 4300 nut gone


I liked it too. It's in my living room.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> I liked it too. It's in my living room.


Man, that blows, I sold 2 guitars to buy that one, then gone, lol
Rock On BlueRocker 🪨 🎸 🤘


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Man, that blows, I sold 2 guitars to buy that one, then gone, lol
> Rock On BlueRocker 🪨 🎸 🤘


At least you know where it is. You never know…


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Wasn’t really debating the price as being fair or not but wondering if they sell that “fast” at 6k. My experience says no and I was able to buy both an R9 and R8 this year for under $5000, both which has sat for weeks on listings at over $5000


You’re also in a different part of the country. Put it up at 6k in vancouver or toronto and set the timer I suppose (speculating).

also when you say “under 5k” thats $4900 or thats 4k and those are two very different prices lol.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Here’s another one in Ottawa…and look he’s also selling camera equipment 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This is the same guy from a few weeks ago. He actually replied and tried to pull the shipping scam.

And here’s the Black Beauty on Reverb, located in London, UK.









Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop 3-Pickup '57 Reissue Black Beauty with Bigsby VOS | Reverb Canada


Stunning, iconic, R7 VOS Black Beauty with factory Bigsby. Excellent condition and 100% original hardware and electronics with the exception of Grover tuners fitted when the guitar was new but the originals have been retained and are included in the sale.Full professional setup September 2022 and...




reverb.com


----------

